# whats up with planted tank?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Is it just me or has PT been off line all week?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not a member there, but I did access the site earlier this week to read something that was linked there.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I've been on and off that site all day.

No problems here.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Your kidding.. every time I try to go there it tells me "server not found". I'm not having trouble with any other site


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

No problems here either!!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, its still doing it even now... even when I click on a link to the site. could it be a west coast problem? Wierd...


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's not a west coast problem since I just got onto the site without a problem.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

then I am clueless!


----------



## VITARTE (Feb 20, 2005)

I think you have been banned from PT. There's a whole thread about it.


----------



## VITARTE (Feb 20, 2005)

Just kidding 

The site has been working fine for me.
Rafo


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

PlantedTank.NET has been offline for me for a few days now.. that's from both my work PC and from my home PC..


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Kyle emailed me saying my IP address might have been automatically banned for some reason, whatever that means, says he will look into it.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Ah HA! then I am not the only one. Maybe your IP got banned too. You should email Kyle.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I would but I don't know his e-mail address.

And it seems weird that two totally different IP addresses would be banned.

It would help if someone else in my state or yours can let us know if they can get in..

Also, it seems like something more than an IP ban.

The PlantedTank IP address doesn't even respond to a PING.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

The DNS servers aren't routing correctly. You're just gonna have to wait until they flush their DNS entries.

Happened to me about two months back. Waited 3 days before I could get on again. It worked fine from school though.

You can try connecting through a VPN and see if that works.


----------



## JoeHoetzl (Feb 23, 2005)

banderbe said:


> The PlantedTank IP address doesn't even respond to a PING.


Not that unusual to block icmp traffic...
FWIW, PT is up - your routes to it may be blocked or down, try a tracert and see how far it gets.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Kyles email is

[email protected]

CS gardener is about a mile away from me and she says she can get on no problem.

Sounds like PT needs the APC team of experts!


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Robert, what's your ISP? Mine's Comcast. Could be an issue within Comcast..


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah, comcast business. I seem to remember I had a problem a year or two ago with Comcast IPs being on a SPAM or some kind of black list, but that was quite a while ago. I had the same problem with the the hosting company of my WEB site, Annex Technologies


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Something else (or additionally) is up I think... because I haven't received any e-mail from Planted Tank in a few days either.. and I am subscribed to a daily digest of one of the forums.. which as you know means I ought to get at least one e-mail from them every single day.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey Robert, if you are still having trouble connecting (I am) the way around it is to use an open proxy.

Just google for "http proxy list" or something like that. 

You probably know how to use a proxy but if you want a basic outline let me know. I was able to get on Planted Tank this way.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Whats his name said my IP was banned, he doesn't know why, says it was done automatically by their system, he fixed it. I don't have a clue what was going on, and don't really care any more. I can get on the site now when I want to. I suggest you email Kyle, (whats his name  )


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

Odd, this has been happening to me and I just thought the site was down. I guess I'll have to email Kyle too. I'm glad I read this, I was starting to think it was down for good.


----------

